# My dog look a little ugly now.....:redface:



## barqui (Sep 6, 2011)

Pictures!!


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

I think LuLu looks very cute!


----------



## barqui (Sep 6, 2011)

I wanted to add more pics but can't as I don't have a website for photos... her chest had bald patches and the fur between the toes weren't shaved.... disappointed with this groomer... I'll never go back again


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Noooo not one bit ugly , first word from my mouth was Awwwwwww


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't think any bad haircut could make your dog ugly... she's just TOO CUTE!!!!!


----------



## barqui (Sep 6, 2011)

thanks rough collie! your avatar pic reminds me of my cousin's dog!















Ok now more pics of the bald spots and the untidy paws


----------



## barqui (Sep 6, 2011)

Thans for the nice compliements! She is still really poodle-y lol, curlier than ever! Her head looks really heavy though.... v funny looking


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

If she were my dog, I'd find another groomer, too. The first time Aidan went to a groomer, he was there to have his nails clipped and his ears cleaned. I clearly communicated this. She shaved his face. He looked like an owl. 

The second groomer did a great job (signature picture), considering that she had no experience grooming Wheatens. He still doesn't look like he is supposed to. 

There is not a groomer within a 2 hour drive of here who knows how to groom a Wheaten properly.

I am thinking about buying the equipment and doing it myself. Unless, by some miracle, I can find a groomer who will let me stand there with printed instructions and photographs, and supervise the procedure. I don't know how to groom a dog, but I do know exactly what I want, and which tools to use to achieve it.


----------



## barqui (Sep 6, 2011)

I think eventually I'll do it myself... I don't think I can find a good groomer in the country (even for a common dog like a poodle)!!?? 

Ppl here tend to shave their poodles... it's quite an effort to manage the hair when it gets long... Maybe I have to become the good grooomer lol...


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

Honestly, I think she looks pretty good....the bald patches may not be the groomer's fault (maybe you should ask...they might have been there before...I come across bald/thin patches on dogs all the time. Plus those patches don't look shaved, they just look really thin...which again wouldn't necessarily be your groomer.) and I don't really see what you mean about the untidy pads....were you looking for clean feet? Her topknot does seem a little too big for the rest of her, but on a whole, I would say she looks really cute.


----------



## Caniche (Oct 1, 2011)

I think she has a very cute teddy bear face. I don't see ugly anywhere lol


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

One good thing about hair.........it grows! Lol! There is no way in the world, IMO, that she could ever be anything but adorable. You should have seen the mess I PERSONALLY made of my two Poodle mixes the first time I tried using clippers and scissors! :doh: OMG......you would have laughed your rear off! One of them looked like a sheep with bald legs and face!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

barqui said:


> I wanted to add more pics but can't as I don't have a website for photos... her chest had bald patches and the fur between the toes weren't shaved.... disappointed with this groomer... I'll never go back again


Go to photobucket.com. That's where I post most of my pics that I want to have on here. It's really easy to use. And she is VERY cute. And my attempts to clip my poodle mix were met with disaster! I found someone who I loved and the dog liked so all was good!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I see no ugly, just adorable!


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm a little stumped as well. Your dog looks adorable! What a cutie pie. As the owner of a schnauzer I do understand the anxt over grooming sessions "gone bad" but it is hair and it does grow back and give you a second, third, fouth, fifth chance at getting it right.


----------



## barqui (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: My dog looks a little ugly now.....*

Thanks for the nice comments She is cute... so whatever weird haircut she gets she still looks cute haha... the result wasn't what I expected when I dropped her off at the groomer's, I'll try out another groomer or a few more until I get my clippers so that I can work on her myself. Maybe I lacked chemistry with this one.... lol... 

I also made a mess with her with my scissors  she looked like a monkey for a few weeks! That was a really odd period. I kept wondering what I did to her haha... luckily she's not too conscious of her looks so whatever haircut she gets she's fine...

Oh and I tried clipping her nails the past weekend (I try to clip of little and I mean really small slices of her nail every week) and she was struggling like she never did before... before she did this grooming she was gradually improving and letting us handle and cut her nails. This was like a 180 degree change.... I can't help but wonder if the groomer had given her some bad experience with cutting the nails... 

I'm fine with the 'bad hair days', well I've given her quite a few, but more worried about the bad experiences... 

These photos were taken when she was at her cutest!


----------

